# Ruger P94DC. 40



## gunz1903 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thinking about getting one of these. They look powerful and shoots really well.


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought a KP94 .40 Auto twelve years ago and carried it for 2 years until i went with lighter and more compact pistols. It has night sights and Hogue grips on it and i have found it shoots more accurate for me with the Hogue grips. It is still my nightstand gun and has always been completely reliable with ay brand or type of ammo. For any use other than CC it is a great pistol, built to last a lifetime and is my favorite P series pistol.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the Ruger P-89TH when it came out, a P-95 later, and have shot most of the others as well. Ruger makes an accurate pistol in all of these models, and they are very rugged.


----------

